# Cat Growling When Picked Up - Why Now?



## Emma76

HI Everyone,

I wonder if anyone can please give me some advice on the following problem.....

On Saturday Casper went to the vets for his annual check up/boosters. While the vet was examining him he hissed a couple of times (pre the jabs). The vet commented that his stomach felt tense (casper's not the vet ) & when I asked if that was a problem he said he couldn't feel anything & Casper wasn't constipated so probably just tense because of being handled. So that was that, he had his jabs came home and went straight out to play...

A few days later I went to pick Casper up and he made a deep exhaling sound (something between a growl and a hiss) so I immediately let him go. I tried again this morning & got the same reaction. I don't pick him up often but when I do he's never reacted badly. I've only heard him hiss once in the year I've had him & that was at a dog. 

I presume that he's just associating being picked up with the vets seen as he got a clean bill of health but how do I get him over that? Was I right to let go of him straight away or should I have lifted him up and given him some fuss so he knows everything is ok?


----------



## NEW2CATS

does he mind being stroked etc?
if it was me i would wait until he is laying down, then give him a big stroking session while checking out his belly incase there is something painful going on there for him.

if not he may just be abit traumatised from the vets. 


one of my cats growls when she is picked up but she always has and i know it is because she is a moody cow lol


----------



## hobbs2004

Hmm, strange. Could be that he has formed a negative association with being picked up and having needles stuck him in. But could it also be that he bruised himself somehow? Could he have jumped and landed badly on his stomach? Could he be constipated? Is he pooping normally?

Sorry, question overload


----------



## Emma76

NEW2CATS said:


> does he mind being stroked etc?
> if it was me i would wait until he is laying down, then give him a big stroking session while checking out his belly incase there is something painful going on there for him.
> 
> if not he may just be abit traumatised from the vets.
> 
> one of my cats growls when she is picked up but she always has and i know it is because she is a moody cow lol


He's not big on fuss tending to prefer a head massage as he naps & the ocassional tickle on the tummy when he wakes up but lately he's spending less time sleeping at home so I've not been able to give him as much fuss. He's ok being stroked when he eats.

Every time he comes in I follow him around the house in the hopes he'll settle and let me have a good stroke/inspection but he's getting fed up of me stalking him & just goes back outside 

I held my hand on his tummy while he was eating and it didn't seem to bother him so I'm hoping the "tense stomach" was just from stress as the vet said but it is playing on my mind. The vet would have picked up on a problem, I hope??


----------



## Emma76

hobbs2004 said:


> Hmm, strange. Could be that he has formed a negative association with being picked up and having needles stuck him in. But could it also be that he bruised himself somehow? Could he have jumped and landed badly on his stomach? Could he be constipated? Is he pooping normally?
> 
> Sorry, question overload


Hi Hobbs,

3 weeks ago Casper jumped from my neighbour's 1st floor bedroom window on to the concrete drive. For a few days he didn't eat properly & was a bit lethargic, his front paws looked bruised (he has white socks that turned grey) but he moved about ok. Although he started eating again I did mention this to the vet and he said Casper could have injured himself internally hence all of the groping when he went for the jabs. I presumed he was ok because he's appetite returned and he's running/jumping around as normal now.

As for the pooping - I'm not sure as he goes outside. I try to have a peak at his bottom every couple of days to check everything's ok but to be honest I don't know if I'd recognise any problems unless they were glaringly obvious.

I guess now my questions are: Do I keep trying to pick him up until he seems ok with it? And: How long should I leave it until I take him back to the vets if he doesn't show any signs of relaxing when I pick him up? I'm already abit over protective of him - I took him to the vet in March because I thought he had ear mites - turned out it was just dirt. How embarassed was I! :lol:


----------



## lorilu

Sounds like a pain response. Is Casper peeing okay? My concern would be with UTI. That is extremely painful, and can turn fatal in a male cat very quickly.

If you don't have a litter box I suggest you get one and encourage him to use it. Keeping track of a cat's bathroom habits can be crucial in knowing if a health problem is starting.

I recommend a trip back to the vet, and have a urinalysis done. Perhaps an x ray, too.


----------



## Emma76

lorilu said:


> Sounds like a pain response. Is Casper peeing okay? My concern would be with UTI. That is extremely painful, and can turn fatal in a male cat very quickly.
> 
> If you don't have a litter box I suggest you get one and encourage him to use it. Keeping track of a cat's bathroom habits can be crucial in knowing if a health problem is starting.


Thanks for the advice Lorilu.

Although he eats Hilife pouches I do worry about him not drinking any water & the effect that may have in his body/toilet habits. The fountain I ordered arrived today & I've just plugged that in hoping that it'll encourage him to drink.

I've always been scared of cats and still am when it comes to other peoples cats so this change in Capsers attitude has unnerved me a bit. Although he's not aggressive since the vets I've become wary of stroking him & find myself pulling away with even the slightest movement from him 

Between the jump from next doors window, his ordeal at the vets, me being tense around him & next doors 2 cats forcing their way in through the magentic catflap & eating his food when I'm not in Casper is having a rough few weeks - it's no surprise he's stopped coming home as much! 

I'll try encouraging him to use the litter tray again to see if that gives me any clues. Then hopefully I can get things back to normal for him asap


----------



## hobbs2004

Things always happen in spades though. Fingers crossed that it will all calm down for him.

Has Casper always been an outdoor cat or would he cope with being indoors for a few of days so that you can monitor his weeing and pooping?


----------



## Emma76

hobbs2004 said:


> Has Casper always been an outdoor cat or would he cope with being indoors for a few of days so that you can monitor his weeing and pooping?


He's been going out since December 09 and has gradually started spending less time at home with me. He's even made himself a little den in the fields at the back of the house. At first I was offended that he preferred spending time out there to staying with me but at least I know where to look for him now when he goes missing for long periods of time.

I think he'd climb the walls if I tried keeping him in 24/7 but I ordered some new toys for him online & they came today so I'm hoping I can keep him indoors more & do a bit of re-bonding with him. If he still won't let me pick him up by Sunday I'll get him back to the vets - he's going to love me for that


----------



## hobbs2004

He made himself a home from home? :lol: My cats would love that set-up!

Personally I think you stand a fat chance with your toys at the moment. Insects are the toy du jour, and no toy can come even close to the endless amusements that they provide for free 

Does he still come in for food? Or is he hunting in the field? 

See what he is like by the weekend. If he has bruised himself then there is really nothing for a vet to feel and it will take a while for it to disappear.


----------



## Emma76

hobbs2004 said:


> He made himself a home from home? :lol: My cats would love that set-up!
> 
> Personally I think you stand a fat chance with your toys at the moment. Insects are the toy du jour, and no toy can come even close to the endless amusements that they provide for free
> 
> Does he still come in for food? Or is he hunting in the field?
> 
> See what he is like by the weekend. If he has bruised himself then there is really nothing for a vet to feel and it will take a while for it to disappear.


 Oh yes, Casper has got his very own batchelor pad. I used to pop round with treats to try & lure him back home. He'd follow me as far as the drive but as soon I opened the front door he'd shoot off again :lol: I guess he's just a typical boy that doesn't like his "mommy" fussing over him.

Dinner time is about the only time I see him. I've found a few "presents" in the garden/kitchen but this usually only happens once a month. That said, this week I've found 2 baby birds & a baby vole in the garden. For as long as he's been hunting all but one of his victims has been left whole so I presume he hunts for fun not food. He may well be eating them while he's in the field though. He still gets through 3 pouches a day with watered down Whiskas milk for if he's really thirsty.

Is where & what he eats something you think I should pay a bit more attention to?


----------



## hobbs2004

No, he seems very self-sufficient.  He is probably eating more of what he catches than you think. 

I wonder whether he will join you more when it gets colder. You might find that he only has his batchelor pad while it is nice and will seek mummies home comforts in the autumn/winter. 

It sounds as though you miss having a cat though (even if you say that you are nervous around them). Have you considered having a second one?


----------



## Emma76

hobbs2004 said:


> It sounds as though you miss having a cat though (even if you say that you are nervous around them). Have you considered having a second one?


I do miss Casper's company, yes. Nobody that knows me (& my fear) can believe what a softy I've turned in to when it comes to him 

I have been looking at kittens for adoption and would love to have another little one around the house. I've read all the posts on here about introducing a new kitten/cat. I've even gone so far as buying new bowls and blanket & I enquired about viewing a kitten but never followed it up. The only thing that is putting me off slightly is that they'll both pick up on my nervous energy and the intro will go badly.


----------



## hobbs2004

In that case I would say: Go for it! Get another kitten. Forget about the introduction issue, many of which happen completely uneventfully. Could go one of many ways, including:

1) Casper hates the young one and will permanently retire to his bachelor pad until he gets too cold and comes in

2) Casper and the kitten will become real good friends and both retire to his bachelor pad in the fields. That means you will have to get kitten no 3.

3) Casper will enjoy the kitten's company and come in more.


----------



## Emma76

hobbs2004 said:


> In that case I would say: Go for it! Get another kitten. Forget about the introduction issue, many of which happen completely uneventfully. Could go one of many ways, including:
> 
> 1) Casper hates the young one and will permanently retire to his bachelor pad until he gets too cold and comes in
> 
> 2) Casper and the kitten will become real good friends and both retire to his bachelor pad in the fields. That means you will have to get kitten no 3.
> 
> 3 cats! That would be some progress for me. I don't think my mom would ever step foot in my house again. She's more afraid than me & guess who Casper always makes a beeline for whenever my family come to vist
> 
> 3) Casper will enjoy the kitten's company and come in more.
> 
> :thumbup:That's what I'd be hoping for. I live in a small/quiet cul de sac and all the other cats on the street come from multiple cat homes. They follow each other around & play together. Maybe I'm humanising him too much but it does make me sad when he just disappears off by himself. Told you I was a big softy


Looks like I'm going to be browsing the adoption sites again. Be prepared for lots more (simple) questions from me.


----------



## hobbs2004

Yeah! Oh we are ready! Bring on your kitten.......


----------



## Emma76

hobbs2004 said:


> Yeah! Oh we are ready! Bring on your kitten.......


:lol::lol: 
I've just been on petplanet looking at new beds & carriers in preparation.

As for Casper he came in for dinner & had a drink out of his new water fountain :thumbup:, sniffed his new toys & decided he'd rather go to sleep on the landing :rolleyes5: Ungrateful so & so.

I've also filled the litter tray and he's had a scratch & sniff of it so I'll see if it gets used tonight.

He let me stroke him in the kitchen but when I followed him upstairs to try and suss out if he was in pain he wasn't having it. I tried the right side & he rolled over looking annoyed. He gave me a bit longer on the left side but when I saw his tail starting to swish I thought it best to leave him alone. I'm thinking he was just irritated because he wanted to sleep but I'll keep a close eye on him.

As soon as theres any news on Casper or the new addition I will let you know. In the meantime, Thank You for the advice and encouragement it is very much appreciated. It's so helpful to have someone who can put my mind at ease when I'm worried.

Take Care, Chat Soon and Thanks Again 
Emma


----------



## Emma76

Hello, I just wanted to update you all on Casper and his unexplained growling.

Unfortunately as the week progressed Casper stopped eating & drinking and spent his days sleeping curled up on my landing. On Monday when he did come downstairs he walked to the corner of the room and was vomitted a watery bile. :sad:

I took Casper to the Vet on Tuesday and he hissed like something possessed when the vet touched his lower back/rear legs & rump. He'd lost weight & had a slightly high temperature but no signs of injury or problems so the vet kept him in over night. He was given antibiotics and blood tests which all came back normal. I asked if he could have an Xray but the vet didn't want to anaesthatise him at that stage. 

Yesterday afternoon the vet said I could bring Casper home, keep him in for a few days and take him back on saturday if there's no improvement. He's been back home since 5pm yesterday and is still very lethargic. Despite trying to tempt him with chicken & fish he's only eaten a very small amount (about 1pence coin portion) but he is drinking like a fish. He used his litter tray around 8pm last night to do the tiniest wee but nothing since which I found incredible considering how much he's been drinking & that his tests showed him not to be dehydrated. 

As things are at the moment I'll be taking Casper back to the vets first thing saturday but I wondered in the meantime what anyone's thoughts are on his litter tray use....Is there an average number of times a cat wees? Shouldn't he have gone more than once in 20 hours? Does this behaviour/symptoms sound familiar to anyone? My vet came recommended so I don't doubt he knows his stuff but I'd like to be armed with suggestions when I go back with Casper at the weekend. 

Thanks
Emma


----------



## Dally Banjo

Poor Casper. I can only go off Scutter to help you with the pee question as I keep an eye on him because of his probs  he seems to go once a day & a huge pee but may have more that I dont notice  its hard with more than one cat


----------



## hobbs2004

Oh bum Emma! So sorry to read that things have gone downhill rather than have improved. 

An x-ray seems to be the next logical thing to do. Is he still on antibiotics? Antiinflams? Painkiller? 

Maybe someone else who has had experience with any of this will come along but if he doesn't improve even a little today and doesn't go for any more wees, well I would take him back to the vet tomorrow.

Poor little mite! I hope that they will get to the bottom of this! 

You may want to put a post up in the cat health and nutrition section - more people look there. 

Thinking of you and Casper.


----------



## Emma76

Thank You both for your quick replies 

*Dally*: Casper has been an outdoor cat for 7/8 months so I had no idea of what's "normal" for him. Your reply at least gives me some idea of what I should be monitoring for.

*Hobbs*: I was going to PM you with an update but my messages always turn in to essays so I though it was easier to post here.

Casper's antibiotic injection covers him until today but the vet never prescribed anything to give him at home. He's curled up on the landing again looking very sorry for himself at the moment. I've not even bothered putting his carrier away as I knew from looking at him this morning I'd be taking him back to the vets. I'm going to pop out in a bit to get a jar of baby food to try and entice him to eat something as suggested in other threads.

It's ironic that in our last conversation I said I wished he spent more time indoors but I didn't want it to be under these circumstances. Needless to say the plans for a new kitten have been put on hold until I know that Casper's back to his old self.

I'll try posting in the H&N section for other advice.

Thanks for your kind words. 
Emma


----------



## lorilu

Emma76 said:


> Hello, I just wanted to update you all on Casper and his unexplained growling.
> 
> Unfortunately as the week progressed Casper stopped eating & drinking and spent his days sleeping curled up on my landing. On Monday when he did come downstairs he walked to the corner of the room and was vomitted a watery bile. :sad:
> 
> I took Casper to the Vet on Tuesday and he hissed like something possessed when the vet touched his lower back/rear legs & rump. He'd lost weight & had a slightly high temperature but no signs of injury or problems so the vet kept him in over night. He was given antibiotics and blood tests which all came back normal. I asked if he could have an Xray but the vet didn't want to anaesthatise him at that stage.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon the vet said I could bring Casper home, keep him in for a few days and take him back on saturday if there's no improvement. He's been back home since 5pm yesterday and is still very lethargic. Despite trying to tempt him with chicken & fish he's only eaten a very small amount (about 1pence coin portion) but he is drinking like a fish. He used his litter tray around 8pm last night to do the tiniest wee but nothing since which I found incredible considering how much he's been drinking & that his tests showed him not to be dehydrated.
> 
> As things are at the moment I'll be taking Casper back to the vets first thing saturday but I wondered in the meantime what anyone's thoughts are on his litter tray use....Is there an average number of times a cat wees? Shouldn't he have gone more than once in 20 hours? Does this behaviour/symptoms sound familiar to anyone? My vet came recommended so I don't doubt he knows his stuff but I'd like to be armed with suggestions when I go back with Casper at the weekend.
> 
> Thanks
> Emma


Didn't the vet take a urine sample? Give fluids?

It sounds like he has a urinary tract infection, which is extremely painful, *and if he is not peeing this is an emergency, and he should be brought right back to the vet. * I might find a different vet though, I don't think much of what the current vet has done so far.

Do not wait until Saturday. A blocked male will die within 24 hours, and it is a terrible terrible painful death. Get him to somebody else, now.


----------



## hobbs2004

It got continued here Lorilu

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-heal...thargic-drinking-like-fish-any-ideas-why.html


----------

